# Hunting deer and waterfowl at the same time



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

We have an area that we hunt both deer and waterfowl. While watefowl hunting we often have deer that come within range. The last time we were duck hunting and saw no ducks but had four deer, one a nice buck, within shooting range. A comment was made that we should have been deer hunting if we wanted to see ducks. One of my friends asked why we couldn't do so. We discussed hunter orange and nontoxic shot requirements. The final question was if one was carrying two guns, one with nontoxic shot for waterfowl and the other with slugs for deer, was wearing hunter orange and had the proper licenses would one be in violation? We couldn't determine from the hunting regulations. You can only carry one gun while waterfowl hunting but what if the other gun is loaded with slugs. We are still in disagreement. I think that you would be in violation. What is the correct call?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

pheasantguy said:


> . I think that you would be in violation.


You are correct.
a-Can only have one gun while duck hunting.
b-can not possess anything but non-toxic while duck hunting.

So the second gun or slug option are out......

Solo: must pick one to hunt and hope for the best. Two hunters: One hunting for ducks and the other deer. (Each would have to follow the rules that apply for that game.)
-------------------
The largest buck I ever noticed in the woods was while duck hunting during deer season..... Picked the wrong one to hunt that day. :sad:


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Flip a coin the day before..One guy out of the group gets the slug gun only and has to wear orange...


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

Not trying to further muddy the waters here, but what about bow hunting for deer and duck hunting at the same time? A bow is not a second firearm and hunter orange is not required for either pursuit.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

A-plus said:


> Not trying to further muddy the waters here, but what about bow hunting for deer and duck hunting at the same time? A bow is not a second firearm and hunter orange is not required for either pursuit.



Gotta pick one.....illegal to bow hunt and have a firearm with you unless it is covered under the CPL rules.....


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

A-plus said:


> Not trying to further muddy the waters here, but what about bow hunting for deer and duck hunting at the same time? A bow is not a second firearm and hunter orange is not required for either pursuit.


You could hunt both at same time if you had a bow only...

But, you can not possess a firearm (CPL-OK) while bow hunting. So if that is what you were asking then, NO..


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

malainse said:


> You are correct.
> a-Can only have one gun while duck hunting.
> b-can not possess anything but non-toxic while duck hunting.
> 
> So the second gun or slug option are out...


Not entirely...
you can only possess one gun, 
you must meet the hunter orange requirement,

but the non-toxic shot....wouldn't copper solids meet that requirement?


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> but the non-toxic shot....wouldn't copper solids meet that requirement?


 I have also wondered about this with the copper solids, would you be violating if an 8pt were to walk through your dekes, and you threw in some copper slugs and took the big boy down during gun season? Of course you would have to wear orange, but hell, my grandpa duck hunted in red flannel...lol


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Illgodownintheswamp said:


> I have also wondered about this with the copper solids, would you be violating if an 8pt were to walk through your dekes, and you threw in some copper slugs and took the big boy down during gun season? Of course you would have to wear orange, but hell, my grandpa duck hunted in red flannel...lol


Yes, you are in violation in that scenario.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> It can be done. There is a loophole, it's legal too. I'm curious to see how long it takes for someone else to figure it out.


Yes , it is legal to use a bow to hunt waterfowl . You would probably need two different arrowheads though . 


Jward


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> but the non-toxic shot....wouldn't copper solids meet that requirement?


Nope-From hunting guide:

RESTRICTION&#8212;No person shall :

--With the use of any single projectile shotshell. (Slug)




William H Bonney said:


> It can be done. There is a loophole, it's legal too. I'm curious to see how long it takes for someone else to figure it out.


Such as this posted above:


malainse said:


> You could hunt both at same time if you had a bow only....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

malainse said:


> Nope-From hunting guide:
> 
> RESTRICTIONNo person shall :
> 
> ...


Nope,, no bow involved.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Heavy shot makes non toxic buckshot and slugs. Don't think you can carry slugs while duck hunting but the buckshot would be ok, unless your in a managed area with shot size restrictions.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Lets hold off on this one for now until a few things are resolved. Such as what Fishpig posted.....

Standby....


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

malainse said:


> You could hunt both at same time if you had a bow only...
> 
> But, you can not possess a firearm (CPL-OK) while bow hunting. So if that is what you were asking then, NO..


----------

